# How many times has a supplyer messed up your order



## shinglebroker

supplyer 
roofing order
ordering material
ordering roofing material
screwed
messed 
messed up


----------



## Roofmaster417

Once,It wasn't the supplier as much as a shingle delivery guy.I was dealing with a difficult customer and had everything ironed out.The contract they signed was for 3-tabs on a guest house and gazebo,and Timberlines on the Main house and detached garage.The materials were explained several times to the customer.The customer didn't want to add to the summary to have Arch's on everything.

The contract was a contingency and all materials were to spec of the summary.Arch's on the house everything else 3-tabs.Since the D-Garage was so close to the main house I threw in the Arch's.Prior to the materials being delivered I instructed my supplier NOT to let anyone discuss anything but delivery related topics.(Vehicles moved,roof placement etc.)

The dipsh** driver told the homeowner that GAF makes an arch-timberline 3-tab,sh** hit the fan.I called the supplier and chew some a** and he upgraded everything to Arch's for zero cost.Pretty cool.I still use them today and would not switch for nothing.Zero wait time,I pay....a couple hours and the material is delivered.No charge 100 mile delivery same day with great prices from the top brands.....Why switch??


----------



## MGP Roofing

Recently, I waited half a day on site for shingles. Should've been on site at 8.30am, still no show at 10.30 so called the company I was contracted to, multiple phone calls later it was discovered that they were in the company owner's driveway. So had to wait for truck driver to pick up and deliver to correct site. Got them at 12.30!


----------



## cavesrus

Lol I use them all, abc, shelter Rsg, Bradco, spec etc. They all screw up lol. Mainly on billing over billed on every inv. Load roof bad etc. Noj I don't pay for del. And do pay small fuel charge. Just watch every inv. And won't pay till tickets r corrected.


----------



## shinglebroker

LOL i think that the supplyer's mess up alot i think half of the problem is the sales person???? WHAT DO YOU THINK ?


----------



## JWRoofing

I try to deal with the same people who know what I order. Our bradco hired a new person who did not know shingles from shinola. So I would just politely ask to speak to my regular sales person. Overall the mess ups have been very few and far between. 


_________
JW Roofing


----------



## dougger222

Once on my roof and once on a builders roof. The third time was the sup at the builders fault.

My roof was a simple mistake. My rep sent out Moire Black instead of Mission Brown. This was the first roof in this color he sold after they went to 30 year and the sku was MB. Caught the mistake on the ground and went right back to swap out the right shingles. Really no time lost as when he returned the roof was dried in.

The other time was the lumber yard rep for the builder forget to hit New Horizons on the upgrade page. We had 70% of the roof done before we found out the mistake. Tore them off and went from defective Sealdons to defective New Horizons.

The worst time though was when I went to a new roof and the framers had loaded 3 tabs on it. I called the sup for the builder to verify the shingle sellection and he said the lumber yard sent out the wrong shingles they were suposed to have sent out ELK's. The framers unloaded the 3 tabs off the roof and put up the ELK's. We had the whole roof done except the 1 bundle ledge off the front of the garage and the home owner pulled up. She ran up to the roof and said they were the wrong shingles. A week later we tore the roof off and put on defective New Horizons.

What was odd was the two brand new roofs/houses we tore the shingles off we got video taped both times by the home owners only during tear off. Not sure if they wanted proof we tore off the roof or what?


----------



## charlotteroofers

shinglebroker said:


> supplyer
> roofing order
> ordering material
> ordering roofing material
> screwed
> messed
> messed up


It is usually them leaving an item or two off the order but thats why I make my men double check before install. We have had so much hail in the charlotte nc area over the past few years some of these suppliers mess up from being overwhelmed so i cut them some slack..... charlotte nc roofing company | gastonia nc roofing contractor


----------



## MGP Roofing

We get suppiler mess ups all the time, usually something gets left of the order or they send out the wrong amount of something. 
A guy I worked for years ago had nearly finished a concrete tile roof when the owner showed up, and said it was the wrong colour. Turned out that she had changed the colour, but the builder hadn't told the tile manufacturer so they sent the original colour. Took them all off, stacked back on the pallets then installed the correct colour.
But the worst was one of the tile manufacturer's own crews. Got sent to do a reroof, after the roof is all but done, the H/O shows up just as its getting dark & the guys are putting their gear back in the truck. H/O asks "What are you doing?"
Just finishing off your new roof."
"What new roof? I didn't need a new roof!!!"
After a call to the company rep, turned out someone had entered the wrong house number into the system!
The next day they had to do the roof of the correct house, further up the street!
Lucky for them the owner was happy with the colour so they didn't have to change it. Got a free roof thats good for 50 years or so!!!


----------



## 1985gt

MGP Roofing said:


> We get suppiler mess ups all the time, usually something gets left of the order or they send out the wrong amount of something.
> A guy I worked for years ago had nearly finished a concrete tile roof when the owner showed up, and said it was the wrong colour. Turned out that she had changed the colour, but the builder hadn't told the tile manufacturer so they sent the original colour. Took them all off, stacked back on the pallets then installed the correct colour.
> But the worst was one of the tile manufacturer's own crews. Got sent to do a reroof, after the roof is all but done, the H/O shows up just as its getting dark & the guys are putting their gear back in the truck. H/O asks "What are you doing?"
> Just finishing off your new roof."
> "What new roof? I didn't need a new roof!!!"
> After a call to the company rep, turned out someone had entered the wrong house number into the system!
> The next day they had to do the roof of the correct house, further up the street!
> Lucky for them the owner was happy with the colour so they didn't have to change it. Got a free roof thats good for 50 years or so!!!



Hmm wish someone would screw up and put new shingles on my house so I dont have to. Of course it would have to be a good company and not a fly by nighter.


----------



## dougger222

Back years ago when my Dad subbed roofs he got the wrong address. Towards the end of the job the mistake was learned.

A good friend of mine got the wrong address for a blacktop replacement.

A homeowner told me one morning he woke up and heard some thing on his roof. When he peaked outside he saw a dump truck backed into his drive and 10 mexicans on his roof. He quickly went outside and said they need to up the street one block. He's gotten free lawn fertilizer and a few other things. The house number is the same as the other house and street name is very close.


----------



## charlotteroofers

Suppliers tend to forget little things like Accessory paint or Geocel/NP1. I try to cut them some slack especially when they are overloaded with Storm damage repairs as we have here in charlotte, gastonia and kannapolis north carolina. We install alot of Roofing jobs per week and so many other local roofers are as well. 

We try to steer clear of the big suppliers like ABC or RSG because they just don't have the same personalised service some of the better local suppliers do. 
charlotte roofing, kannapolis roofing, landis roofing, gastonia roofing


----------



## chb70

I made my own order sheet that I fax ro my supplier.
That way if there is a mistake I have original the order to compare to the fax.
I also indicate, if any of the material I have ordered is not in stock, then they should give me a call.



Chicago Roofing


----------



## topviewroofing

shinglebroker said:


> supplyer
> roofing order
> ordering material
> ordering roofing material
> screwed
> messed
> messed up


Naturally it will happen sometimes and we cant avoid it sometimes too, as long as we can manage then its all right.The important is the contractor must double check everything so that whatever the suppliers flaws,it will be process smoothly at least eighty percent.


----------

